# Hey yall



## Ruger (Jan 2, 2013)

New guy here .hows everyone doin? I have a few questions on wine makin. I am planning on orderin a 5 gallon carboy from amazon(unless y'all have a better place to buy) .i was readin a few recipes on here and kinda got lost with some stuff like the enzymes or tannin . I was curious as to if I could just use the fruits/fruit juice with water sugar and yeast and how long my wine will stay good after bottled? Thank y'all


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would suggest, that you get a winemaking kit, which would have a primary and most of what you would need to make wine. There is a venders listed here, you could check out what all is included. Then I would suggest you get a wine kit, these have step by step instructions and the additives that you would need to make the kit wine. I think this helps in understanding the steps that are needed to make wine, and the kits produce wine that can be ready to drink in just a few months. Other than that go to the tutorial part of this forum and read,,read,,read you will gain so much free information on how to make wine and what those additives are that you were asking about. Good luck!


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 3, 2013)

I started with an inexpensive wine kit and am glad I did. It made me comfortable with the process.

I think after a wine kit, I would make a skeeter pee such as triple berry. There are lots of flavoring alternatives.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard.
I would call one of our sponsors, they will start you off with a kit that suits your needs, and ask a bazillion questions here, everyone is happy to help, read every post that you can, ask more questions!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jan 3, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I would call one of our sponsors, they will start you off with a kit that suits your needs, and ask a bazillion questions here, everyone is happy to help, read every post that you can, ask more questions!



+1

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!!

I agree as well..

Brew and Wine Supply has been very very helpful..... And a pleasure to work with...


----------



## tonyt (Jan 3, 2013)

I suggest you get a 6 gallon carboy, most all kits are designed to make six gallons. Welcome, jump in the water's fine.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everybody I'm goin to look into a kit I suppose . Also maybe talk to my granddad he makes cherry wine from a few trees on the property but for health reasons it's been a couple years and i ain't brought it up to him. I think he also has a dandelion wine recipe stuck away somewhere s


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 3, 2013)

Ruger said:


> Thanks everybody I'm goin to look into a kit I suppose . Also maybe talk to my granddad he makes cherry wine from a few trees on the property but for health reasons it's been a couple years and i ain't brought it up to him. I think he also has a dandelion wine recipe stuck away somewhere s




do that while you can. You will forever enjoy that. Make the wine under his tutelage, even if it does not go along with the procedures you learn here. It may be the old fashioned way of wine making.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 3, 2013)

Get those recipes from your grandad even if you never make the wine.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to talk to him about it. I've seen him make it a long long time ago (not the whole process) and he didn't use any of the chemicals I see in recipes on here. Looking into brew and wine supply they have a kit for $119 it has a 7.5 prim. And a 6 gallon carboy. Just tryin to find a. Wine kit . Sounds weird I'm interested in makin wine because I'm not a wine drinker(I like vodka and whiskey) . I don't like real bitter wine and real sweet wine tears my stomach up. But my girlfriend and mother enjoy it so someone hopefully will enjoy drinking it. I would like to find one that I like.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2013)

I would get a book and do a little reading before you start. This could go a long way in avoiding any disasters! 

BTW, I am from New Jersey and have to say that the plural form of "You" is not "You'all". It is 'YOUS'!!! (LOL) 

No, Really, Welcome aboard!

johnT.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol when I say yous I feel Italian . I can't sit down and read a book really I'm more of a hands on kinda guy . Also not much time to read


----------

